# Noob help - would appreciate



## DRAGONFLYSA (4/2/16)

Hi guys I need some help

My current setup is:

o evic mini, tron atomizer and joytech ego one CL Ni 0.2 coil

o Temp = Ni 260C power 30.0W

o the liquid 70VG/30PG mix


I get descend cloud but lacking in flavour when waping, any suggestions?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/2/16)

Welcome.
Im not the most TC informed person, but I think the high VG liquid isnt wicking quick enough.
My only answer is more heat, try going higher in 5deg steps to see if it makes a difference.
That said I dont have a TC capable device and am just trying some logic.

What I do have is something for your avatar, feel free to crop or whatever other edit is needed. 
easier on the eye than an arrow on a circle.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (4/2/16)

Thanks much appreciated @blujeenz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (4/2/16)

Also the general consensus is that CLR coils are miles better than the CL coils. Worth while giving those a try (I believe they come in Ti and Ni versions as well as kanthal.)


----------



## Ezekiel (4/2/16)

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> Hi guys I need some help
> 
> My current setup is:
> 
> ...



Hi @DRAGONFLYSA! Welcome to the forum! 

Depending on the juice, a lack of flavour will most likely indicate lack of heat or improper wicking, as @bluejeenz suggested. However, there are a number of things which can go wrong during TC which would give an "anaemic" (weak - whether clouds or flavour). 

Handling heat problems first: 

When you fire the mod (regardless of whether you draw or not), it should show you the current temperature or wattage. If the temperature limit has been reached (in your case, 260 deg C), it will display that value, and you should see the wattage dropping down from 30 W. On the other hand, if you haven't reached the limit yet, you will see the wattage staying constant at 30 W and the temp rising. My first suggestion would be for you to figure out which one of these it is. If you see during a draw that you are never hitting the max temp (260), then increase the wattage in 5 Watts at a time. On the other hand, if you've hit the temperature quite early during a draw, then increase the temp 5 degrees at a time. In this way you can tune your vape to get to the desired temperature during a draw. 

Alternatively, if you want to be sure, you can bump up the watts to 50/60 watts, and ensure that you are hitting the correct temp as soon as possible. This does not always give you the best vape, but it will allow you to figure out what is going on.

Quite often, if you get nice clouds in TC but no flavour, that means you are taking long draws but at too low power. Increasing the power will usually get the flavour when it is lacking. 

If, however, you see that you hit your temp of 260 _very quickly_, and the watts then drop to very low levels (< 20W), it probably means a wicking problem. In TC mode, when you have a dry-ish wick, the mod picks up a spike in the resistance and tries to adjust the power accordingly. Usually, it effectively means that you get a very large drop in power quickly. So if you see the mod doing this, then proceed onwards:

Wicking problems

Stock (pre-built) coils vary greatly in quality and lifespan. When a coil starts to go (more specifically, when it can't wick as good as it could when it was fresh), the first thing to go in TC mode will be flavour - you'll still get decent clouds, but practically no more flavour (or very weird/altered flavour). Some coils (duds) occasionally just start out that way. So you can try a different coil and see if that solves your problem. The problem of dud/old coils is usually much worse for higher VG juices.

Alternatively - and this is what I used to do on stock Subtank TC coils - you can take a fine needle and poke two or three holes into the wicking of the coil in order to allow it to wick high VG juices better.

Lastly, there are some techniques for cleaning and revitalizing old/dud coils short of rebuilding them. I've never had too much luck in this regard, but a few well-worded Googles should get you some answers.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 4


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (4/2/16)

thank you @Duffie12 will definitely be trying the recommendation on the coils


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

I build HRH's CLR units for the TRON, which she finds very satisfying, but she only vapes at very low power with high resistance coils. And yes, you can build it with any wire - Kanthal or wire suitable for temperature control vaping. I have only done Kanthal. From all accounts here and on other forums the commercial coils are not very good.

Some good suggestions from the members above. Keep us updated please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (4/2/16)

thanks @ Ezekiel will keep you guys updated

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (4/2/16)

Andre said:


> I build HRH's CLR units for the TRON, which she finds very satisfying, but she only vapes at very low power with high resistance coils. And yes, you can build it with any wire - Kanthal or wire suitable for temperature control vaping. I have only done Kanthal. From all accounts here and on other forums the commercial coils are not very good.
> 
> Some good suggestions from the members above. Keep us updated please.



Hi @Andre, any tips on rebuilding. Guage, ID, wraps, wicking?

I've only used the CLRs as if they were disposable .


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Hi @Andre, any tips on rebuilding. Guage, ID, wraps, wicking?
> 
> I've only used the CLRs as if they were disposable .


I use a 2.5 mm mandrel. Contact coils. Kanthal 28 gauge. Wraps around 6 if I remember correctly - I go for anything above 1.0 ohms. Wicking with Cotton Bacon V2, quite tight and I snip them about 1.5 mm outside the coil unit and then fluff them flatish. You must cut the end wires as close as possible against the unit otherwise they catch when you screw on the coil unit. Pre-wet the wick before vaping.

Here is a video.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Duffie12 (4/2/16)

Andre said:


> I use a 2.5 mm mandrel. Contact coils. Kanthal 28 gauge. Wraps around 6 if I remember correctly - I go for anything above 1.0 ohms. Wicking with Cotton Bacon V2, quite tight and I snip them about 1.5 mm outside the coil unit and then fluff them flatish. You must cut the end wires as close as possible against the unit otherwise they catch when you screw on the coil unit. Pre-wet the wick before vaping.
> 
> Here is a video.




Thanks very much @Andre
Wasn't sure what gauge to use because I've heard you can burn the insulator if it's too thin.
Do you dry burn at all or not because if the insulator?

Thanks!


----------



## Silver (4/2/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Hi @DRAGONFLYSA! Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Depending on the juice, a lack of flavour will most likely indicate lack of heat or improper wicking, as @bluejeenz suggested. However, there are a number of things which can go wrong during TC which would give an "anaemic" (weak - whether clouds or flavour).
> 
> ...



@Ezekiel, that was an outstanding piece!
Learning all the time from your writings
Thank you!

You have such a great way of explaining things.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/2/16)

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> Hi guys I need some help
> 
> My current setup is:
> 
> ...



Hi @DRAGONFLYSA 
Welcome to the forum

What juice are you vaping thats not giving much flavour?


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Thanks very much @Andre
> Wasn't sure what gauge to use because I've heard you can burn the insulator if it's too thin.
> Do you dry burn at all or not because if the insulator?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I dry burn every time I replace the wicks for HRH. No problems so far. The insulator is quite far from the coil proper. Presume one could run into problems with hot legs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Neal (4/2/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Hi @DRAGONFLYSA! Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Depending on the juice, a lack of flavour will most likely indicate lack of heat or improper wicking, as @bluejeenz suggested. However, there are a number of things which can go wrong during TC which would give an "anaemic" (weak - whether clouds or flavour).
> 
> ...



Really impressed with your knowledge here brother, thanks so much for your input.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel (5/2/16)

Thanks @Silver and @Neal !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (11/2/16)

Hi @Andre and @Ezekiel - I had some heat problems but that’s sorted now with the help of @Ezekiel explanation but are convinced that I have wicking problems. I’m looking at upgrading my tank could you guys give me some suggestions at what to look at?

To respond to @Silver the liquids are Heaven's lube 70/30 mix - got around to get some new flavours over the weekend
Hardwick's Beddie does donuts and Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits - really cool

Sorry for taking do long to respond....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/2/16)

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> Hi @Andre and @Ezekiel - I had some heat problems but that’s sorted now with the help of @Ezekiel explanation but are convinced that I have wicking problems. I’m looking at upgrading my tank could you guys give me some suggestions at what to look at?
> 
> To respond to @Silver the liquids are Heaven's lube 70/30 mix - got around to get some new flavours over the weekend
> Hardwick's Beddie does donuts and Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits - really cool
> ...


I would suggest the Cubis tank. The commercial coils are very good. Just got the RBA head, but need to experiment with it much more. Here is a thread on the Cubis. Available here at a good price.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (11/2/16)

thank you @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/2/16)

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> Hi @Andre and @Ezekiel - I had some heat problems but that’s sorted now with the help of @Ezekiel explanation but are convinced that I have wicking problems. I’m looking at upgrading my tank could you guys give me some suggestions at what to look at?
> 
> To respond to @Silver the liquids are Heaven's lube 70/30 mix - got around to get some new flavours over the weekend
> Hardwick's Beddie does donuts and Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits - really cool
> ...



No prob, i had to refresh - lol
I have no knowledge of those juices so cannot advise 
Strange thing with juices is that I have found that some juices just work better on some setups. 
Sounds like you not having the issues with the other new juices you got.


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (13/2/16)

Hi guys I followed your advice and bought myself the cubis tanks – so changing from the tron tank to the cubis tank. Im using the Clapton 1.5 8-20W coils. Do I need to do anything to the settings when i put the cubis tank on? Do i use power mode with this coil? Any help would greatly be appreciated


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/2/16)

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> Hi guys I followed your advice and bought myself the cubis tanks – so changing from the tron tank to the cubis tank. Im using the Clapton 1.5 8-20W coils. Do I need to do anything to the settings when i put the cubis tank on? Do i use power mode with this coil? Any help would greatly be appreciated



Yep, you'll use power mode for it, unless it states it's a Ti or Ni coil. I can't recall that I've seen any Ti / Ni commercial Claptons for TC (yet). 
Ensure that the coil is properly primed and saturated with juice before the first use. Drop a few drops of eliquid onto the coil wicking before fitting it, and then also leave it to stand for a few minutes in the filled tank before your first use. Do not drench it, 4 - 5 drops should suffice.
Claptons in general does take time to heat up, so be careful not to apply too much power initially. Start off with a quick 2-3 second draw, which will likely not produce a lot of vapor or flavor. The second / third draw should be ok as the coil starts to retain some heat.
Starting out at lowish power - around 10 or 12 watts should be OK, and then on drag 2 or 3, if it's not what you expected, up the power a bit - 1 W or 2W increments if you want. Somewhere in the range of the coil specification of 8 - 20W, you should be able to get decent flavor and vapor that you deem acceptable.
Keep in mind that the longer you use some flavor profiles when starting out, you could actually start to 'lose' the flavor and not taste it or similar juice profiles. It happens to a lot of vapers. If you suspect that, try unflavored juice or flavors at the other end of the spectrum. I had that initially with a lot of the stronger flavored juices like Hurricane Vapors, Bombies etc, especially if you chain vape. The more you empty the bottle, the less you taste it. Put that bottle away for a week or two and vape something else for a change of pace if it starts to happen.

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Keep in mind that the longer you use some flavor profiles when starting out, you could actually start to 'lose' the flavor and not taste it or similar juice profiles. It happens to a lot of vapers. If you suspect that, try unflavored juice or flavors at the other end of the spectrum. I had that initially with a lot of the stronger flavored juices like Hurricane Vapors, Bombies etc, especially if you chain vape. The more you empty the bottle, the less you taste it. Put that bottle away for a week or two and vape something else for a change of pace if it starts to happen.
> 
> Good luck.



I usually use a fruit flavour during the day and when I get home I switch to a dessert flavour for the evening.
My juices always taste so good that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I usually use a fruit flavour during the day and when I get home I switch to a dessert flavour for the evening.
> My juices always taste so good that way.


That's probably the easiest or simplest solution for most. That is why it's important to have at least 2 tanks and flavors in rotation if you can. I have 3 mods in daily use, all with different juices and one of them will have a strong menthol for a nice refreshing 'cleanse' effect.
Keep in mind that if you overdo it let's say on a banana fruity flavor, that the banana will also tend to fade in other juices like the "Elvis' Breakfast" style juices. You are mostly only going to get the nutty / peanut butter taste from that.
With the amount of decent low-cost local juices now available, there is no reason not to expand your horizons a bit and try at least one new or different juice in your flavor profile whenever you purchase your normal favourites. [EDIT] Unless of course your budget dictates otherwise

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (13/2/16)

@Kuhlkatz and @cloud4days thanks for the assistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/16)

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> Hi guys I followed your advice and bought myself the cubis tanks – so changing from the tron tank to the cubis tank. Im using the Clapton 1.5 8-20W coils. Do I need to do anything to the settings when i put the cubis tank on? Do i use power mode with this coil? Any help would greatly be appreciated


Yip, as @Kuhlkatz said. Here is the Joyetech chart to help too. Let us know how you experience the Cubis please.


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (14/2/16)

@Andre thanks for all the help will keep you guys updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA (18/2/16)

@Andre and @Ezekiel - using 1.5 ohm Clapton - vaping at 12W - flavour and cloud is good. Day 1 with new tank will keep you guys updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/2/16)

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> @Andre and @Ezekiel - using 1.5 ohm Clapton - vaping at 12W - flavour and cloud is good. Day 1 with new tank will keep you guys updated


Great stuff. Here is a whole thread on the Cubis for your reading and updating pleasure: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cubis.t19057/


----------

